# Thin spotty gum removal, knotless, helcam, stem wobble



## Ekka (Apr 23, 2007)

Another developer special, these trees are left behind, ex forest remnants. They are usually tall and thin coz they were once competing for sunlight and supported by their nearby mates who had grafted roots and bad weather shelter.

Got bit of a ride up top, tried to hook saw up but just dumped it opting for the pole grab. 

3.30 mins and 16mb WMV

www.palmtreeservices.com.au/video/spottygum.wmv


----------



## clearance (Apr 23, 2007)

Good video. Ekka, do you ever fastcut? Maybe you know it by another name, it involves cutting through a top or upright branch completly at once, from the bottom or side to begin with, keeping the rpms up and slicing right through, so it drops straight down like spear. I do this once in a while, when I can, so I don't have to lower stuff down or have it pulled off. It might be seen as a bit dodgy, but it has its place. Do you know what I'm on about?


----------



## sawsong (Apr 23, 2007)

clearance said:


> Good video. Ekka, do you ever fastcut? Maybe you know it by another name, it involves cutting through a top or upright branch completly at once, from the bottom or side to begin with, keeping the rpms up and slicing right through, so it drops straight down like spear. I do this once in a while, when I can, so I don't have to lower stuff down or have it pulled off. It might be seen as a bit dodgy, but it has its place. Do you know what I'm on about?



sounds sorta like stump jumping the top by that description 

yeh i can imagine theres a time and a place, it wouldnt be my first choice of technique due to the relatively low amount of control of the falling product, and the very small margin for error. depends on the job, but for domestic stuff where I need to keep a garden intact, I wouldnt really consider it, not for the small amount of time it takes to rope things down.
just my opinion anyway

another great vid eric!


----------



## Ekka (Apr 23, 2007)

We call them spear cuts.

The cut piece goes down butt first hopefully nice and straight.

I had a paved surface below and breeze toward the pergola, too risky here.


----------



## joesawer (Apr 24, 2007)

Nice video. It is good to see skilled work being recorded.


----------



## soutz (Apr 27, 2007)

love it. heh heh i know the feeling of saying let it run.groundies sometimes dont get it, the shock load and being at the top with no where to go. had a sternum and two ribs snapped when letting it run was not done .very ouch at 60 feet.


----------



## oldirty (May 1, 2007)

ekka.

your a stud in the tree.

i say this man, let oldirty come down there to the outback and get it done down there with ya. i like the work you do. and like bostonbull says i am a tree guys wet dream. hahaha

really digging the loops and steel biner set up your running.

you dont mind if oldirty takes that application under his wing now do ya?


respect


oldirty


----------



## Ekka (May 2, 2007)

oldirty said:


> ekka.
> you dont mind if oldirty takes that application under his wing now do ya?



Not at all mate, hook'm up and let'm fly.


----------



## ScottTree (May 2, 2007)

EK when is your first full length motion picture coming out  And the oscar goes toooooooooo..........

Well done mate, and keep up the great work !


----------



## Canyon Angler (May 2, 2007)

Cool vid Ekka as always.

Question (remember, I don't climb...yet, so go easy on the newbie): Are you using some kind of fall arrest harness in addition to your saddle...or is that some kind of Camelbak water system...or what? (I'm referring to the stuff that seems to be strapped over your shoulders and around your back.)

Thanks,
Jeff


----------



## DDM (May 11, 2007)

Nice!


----------



## Ekka (May 11, 2007)

Canyon Angler said:


> Cool vid Ekka as always.
> 
> Question (remember, I don't climb...yet, so go easy on the newbie): Are you using some kind of fall arrest harness in addition to your saddle...or is that some kind of Camelbak water system...or what? (I'm referring to the stuff that seems to be strapped over your shoulders and around your back.)
> 
> ...



Sorry for not responding, I lost my subscribed threads for a bit.

The video gear is in that camel pack, and the camera is on my helmet.


----------



## newguy18 (Sep 24, 2007)

Ekka said:


> Another developer special, these trees are left behind, ex forest remnants. They are usually tall and thin coz they were once competing for sunlight and supported by their nearby mates who had grafted roots and bad weather shelter.
> 
> Got bit of a ride up top, tried to hook saw up but just dumped it opting for the pole grab.
> 
> ...



I just have one question why do you make you back cuts slightly lower than your undercuts?


----------



## jomoco (Sep 29, 2007)

Nicely done Ekka, quite professional too.

Just out of curiosity, do you ever hang your life on a carabiner as a primary attachment point for your bodyline?

jomoco


----------

